# MINES carbon rear wing insert R34GTR



## ashleyishiding (Apr 27, 2017)

As title link below

http://www.mines-wave.com/E_09/CATALOG/SKYLINE_2_E.html

The rear wing insert are these still around or available? 

Thanks


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

None of the parts having to do with the rear wing are available. These are all discontinued unfortunately as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Discontinued a long time ago. Here is mine..


----------



## ashleyishiding (Apr 27, 2017)

Ok thanks

Guess Your not selling kadir?

Fingers crossed someone find this post wanting to part ways ***x1f642;


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

ashleyishiding said:


> Ok thanks
> 
> Guess Your not selling kadir?
> 
> Fingers crossed someone find this post wanting to part ways ***x1f642;


Afraid not buddy. Mine may well have been one of the last units they sold. Good luck with the search!


----------



## ashleyishiding (Apr 27, 2017)

Worth the ask ***x1f642;

Thanks


----------



## ashleyishiding (Apr 27, 2017)

long shot bump!


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

AS How much did that set u back AK..?

I wonder why they did aqua CF..?? Surly with your ocd AK it must it up at you that they didnt just use normal CF, as it would have sufficed & looked so much more sleeker... imho.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

V-SpecII said:


> AS How much did that set u back AK..?
> 
> I wonder why they did aqua CF..?? Surly with your ocd AK it must it up at you that they didnt just use normal CF, as it would have sufficed & looked so much more sleeker... imho.



A more regular and more 'normal CF' finish might well have sufficed but this Sapphire Crystal finish is a little different and therein lies its appeal.

It really is a lovely part. But then I would say that. LOL.

In fairness, I am more concerned with the fact that you haven't replied back to my PM. Best wishes to you and family.


----------

